# I did it!!!!!!



## cham (Feb 15, 2008)

I just filled out the applications for 2 different organizations for adopting a dog. I have wanted a companion for Hailey, so obviously she has to approve of the dog. It can't be a small dog, for some reason she really doesn't care for toy or mini dogs. She will tolerate them for a short time, but then will walk away when they start jumping on her. I think she realizes she could hurt one with one swipe of her paw. She is used to the Shih Tzu across the street. This morning she was playing with Dempsey's dad, jumping and wagging her tail, and with every wag, she got Dempsey in the head. He didn't mind a bit, too bad we didn't have the video, it was hysterical to watch.

Wish me luck!!!!!!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## Shastar (Nov 29, 2007)

Best wishes!!

Let us know what happens.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Ooh hooray! Hailey's getting a friend!
What groups did you apply to? Did you have a particular friend in mind or just whoever works?
I have seen a couple of dogs at Boston Dog Rescue who I really needed to have...luckily they've both been adopted. Perhaps after we move in April we will be able to get a 2nd dog...if not, then we'll have to wait until we're in our house (hopefully in just over a year!)


----------



## cham (Feb 15, 2008)

FriendsOfZoe said:


> Ooh hooray! Hailey's getting a friend!
> What groups did you apply to? Did you have a particular friend in mind or just whoever works?
> I have seen a couple of dogs at Boston Dog Rescue who I really needed to have...luckily they've both been adopted. Perhaps after we move in April we will be able to get a 2nd dog...if not, then we'll have to wait until we're in our house (hopefully in just over a year!)


I just sent an app to Boston Dog Rescue... I just fell in love with Leo, a shepard/retriever mix, I applied to a group in ME, for what they call a flat coat, but I suspect she might be a golden/lab mix or maybe some aussie or border. And also the Brockton Blue Dog shelter. The BBDS has the most adorable 3month old Black Lab/Great Pyrenees puppies---3 months and already 25#s. I wanted one of those, but my husband is right too big for the house, and I really don't want to the puppy thing again, unless its true love. I called a former patient of mine, who does home inspections for rescues to find out what they are looking for in this area...

Where are you looking to move? Rent or buy? If Matt is handy the house across the street from me is for sale!!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Awesome news...cant wait to hear some great news soon!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

cham said:


> Where are you looking to move? Rent or buy? If Matt is handy the house across the street from me is for sale!!!


Well, we are first looking to rent for a year to save up for that down payment...our current apt. is way overpriced and we can't save. We are looking all over really (I have to get to Northeastern and he has to get to Wellesley and we only have one car)...we just found a place on the Belmont/Cambridge line actually that I think we are going to try for...$1450 a month, 2 beds, eat-in-kitchen, 2nd floor of a 3 family house, small yard (but enough for Zoe to zoom off some energy)...really gorgeous place, although it will take me a long time to get to school (at least I can read on the train)...it's also about a mile away from Crate Escape, which from what I have heard is the best doggy day care in MA...yes we choose where to live based on the needs of our dog..

Once we have $ for a down payment (hopefully next spring), we are again looking in a wide range...we want a small house (cape or ranch) that's in pretty good shape (don't care about cosmetics, but we don't want to have to spend big bucks fixing things...and we are NOT all that handy lol) with as big of a yard as possible. Plus it has to be "cheap" (which is why we are hoping the market hits bottom next spring)...my top choices for places to buy are Norwood, Canton, and Sharon, but we will be looking all over the place...Braintree might be a bit much of a commute for both of us, but we might take a look there.


Cool, way to hijack your thread with my long treatise on moving plans, haha. We probably won't be getting another dog until we get a house, but then I'm not sure if we'll rescue or just jump right in to a second purebred puppy... (then the real question is...golden or toller?)


----------



## cham (Feb 15, 2008)

Nah, don't worry about it. If I cared about hijacking in my thread then I wouldn't have asked the question. LOL $1450.00? Is that what rents are going for now? OMG, I will never get my son out of here at that rate. So much for over 55 housing. (not me, my husband )


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

cham said:


> $1450.00? Is that what rents are going for now?


Oh yeah, $1450 is very cheap, considering the size of the place. You can do a little better if you don't have a dog, but unless you're willing to go way outside of the city, you can't expect to pay less than $1000 a month plus utilities plus parking...
That's why it's so hard to save up for a house around here!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Just move to ky, no yard but you can rent an apartment at our building for $450 and it doesn't cost extra for pets and no size or weight limit.  You can save up money easy if you are making that much money for rent. You guys must be rolling in the green.


----------



## cham (Feb 15, 2008)

Durbkat said:


> Just move to ky, no yard but you can rent an apartment at our building for $450 and it doesn't cost extra for pets and no size or weight limit.  You can save up money easy if you are making that much money for rent. You guys must be rolling in the green.


Rollin' in the green? Nah, it's all tied into the cost of living. It's a vicious circle. Salaries are high because of living expenses, living expenses high because .... It all comes out in the wash. Now if we could take our salaries from up here and transfer them to KY, that would be a whole 'nother story.
Besides if I were to move down that way, I would go for a place with a lot of acreage, for animals etc.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I could rent out my 3rd of the 4 acres my family owns.  My great grandfather and great grandmother owned 4 acres and when my great grandpa died he gave us the property and my great grandma went to a apartment.


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

Good luck to you. It will be nice for Hailey to have someone to play with.


----------



## cham (Feb 15, 2008)

Good news!!!!!


I was notified yesterday that we were chosen to adopt the black long haired retriever mix that I spoke about earlier. She will be arriving March 15, from a foster home in Louisiana. I emailed the lady at the rescue a whole list of questions and when I have the answers I will let everyone know. I feel so fortunate. She is beautiful isnt she?


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

How exciting to be waiting on your new dog. Congratulations to you. And, friends of Zoe, if you move to any of those towns you HAVE to take Zoe walking where Cherokee and I go. It is like a giant dog park in the woods with miles and miles of trails and you can get to a peak with a view of the city.


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow Cham...what a beauty she is! I hope everything works out...can't wait to hear updates!


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

cham said:


> Good news!!!!!
> I was notified yesterday that we were chosen to adopt the black long haired retriever mix that I spoke about earlier. She is beautiful isnt she?


Oh cham she is just beautiful. I am ssooo partial to long haired black dogs. I'm so happy you have decided to get her. I hope she is a great dog, and Hailey loves her.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

She's gorgeous! She reminds me of one of my childhood dogs, Smokey.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

cham said:


> Good news!!!!!
> 
> 
> I was notified yesterday that we were chosen to adopt the black long haired retriever mix that I spoke about earlier. She will be arriving March 15, from a foster home in Louisiana. I emailed the lady at the rescue a whole list of questions and when I have the answers I will let everyone know. I feel so fortunate. She is beautiful isnt she?


So cool! She is very pretty. Be sure to fill us in when you get more info.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

I already told you how much I love her, but I'll tell you again. Last year (like, 2 months ago, lol) I seriously almost filled out paper work on a "flat coat" (but I'm sure he was a golden/lab mix) named Sam at Boston Dog Rescue...he was so handsome and sounded like he would have been an awesome companion for Zoe and us...it really wasn't the right time for us to get another dog though, and I am happy to say that he has since been adopted, so I don't feel bad. But I too have a special place in my heart for long haired black dogs, and I am looking forward to hearing about your adventures with your new girl (Sallie?)


----------

